# Back bumper



## campervanjan (Sep 29, 2010)

Good morning campers bad day for me yesterday !! Like a dope I reversed in to a post and have made a mess of my rear back drivers side corner bumper swift bolero 2009 any ideas were I can get new one it is the White moulded one with the back lights that fit in it cheers campervanjan


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

All I can suggest is to get in touch with Swift.

T:
+44(0)1482 847332
F:
+44(0)1482 841042
E:
[email protected]


----------

